# Sportdog 400 E Collar



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't get my receiver to charge. The red light is on like normal when charging, but when finished it doesn't do the 5 beeps and turn on. Is my battery done? Or something else wrong?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like a battery, but give SportDOG a call they will get you set up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Bret said:


> It sounds like a battery, but give SportDOG a call they will get you set up.


I called them. They seem to think it is a battery issue. They wanted to sell me one for $30. I ordered one on Walmart.com for $9 :grin: I replaced the batteries in the transmitter and receiver once before, but the receiver never held a charge for very long. I'm wondering if the battery was bad from the get go? I should have the battery next week, so we'll see what happens I guess.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Perhaps, who knows. For 9 bucks if its worth a shot.


----------

